# Duct diameter and finding fittings



## Allan66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find fittings to connect 6 inch flexible hose to my tools? looking for Y's and ports etc. I've had tools jammed into a very cluttered shop for years but finally decided to clean up and make it useable. Picked up a Woodtek 3hp cyclone system that is supposed to pull 1600 CFM. Websites are recommending at least 6 inch duct to get enough air movement to capture the dust in addition to chips. For example I want to split the 6" into 2 1/2 for top and 5" for bottom of table saw.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Rockler has a variety of dust collection pieces, but consider using an adapter (from 6" to 4") for more available components such as Y's, ports, and elbows. Also keep the main 6" diameter hose as straight as possible when setting up your dust system, as too many bends or curves can slow down the air flow. Be safe.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

You could try Spiral manufacturing in **** Rapids, Mn. They manufacture pipe and fittings onsite and are great to deal with. Google their name and you will find that many companies carry their products; they will deal with the public though.
I have had good luck getting them to fab fittings for me.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oneida has some starter collars that work with flex hose


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

It would be better to change the ports to a 6" fitting.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

i agree, run as large diameter as possible and reduce the use of flex hose as much as possible. Oneida Air Systems sells pipe and connections.


----------



## Allan66 (Sep 23, 2015)

*duct diameter and finding fittings*

Thanks for all the comments. My plan now is to run 8" duct from the cyclone through the wall (from another part of the building) into the workshop. Then reduce to 6" for the main line and all drops down to the blast gates. Some pieces of 6" flexible tubing will have to be used between the blast gates and the ports on the tools. Then modify existing ports, add new ports, or hoods etc to tools to bring as many as possible up to 6" capacity. Hopefully this will capture most of the dust as well as the chips. Most of what I will be using is 26 gauge HVAC duct and fittings.


----------



## Psydoc (Feb 20, 2012)

*Where to find....*

Here in Columbus Ohio you can get 16" pipe and connection at Discount Drainage Supplies. I paid $13.00 for 6" PVCS+D 10'. My 6" couplers were $7.93. Their number is 1-614-882-3402. They have 5 or 6 locations in Ohio.


----------

